# passed the A+ essentials!



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

866 out of 900!!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Nov 12, 2011)

steely74 said:


> 866 out of 900!!


Congrats. I'm waiting to take mine until the end of next semester.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Great score

BG


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well done

In the post you made in the other thred I have deleted the reference you have made to one of the practice exams you have used as its a braindump and illegal set of questions that contain real exam questions.

always use CertGuard | IT Certification Exam Security & Integrity to check the validity of exams you are using. Good practice exams cost you and the best I know is Cisco Network Simulator | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson.com


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

greenbrucelee

sorry again about that! I had no idea about that particular practice test.. I went to school for a year (used the jean andrews books), read the mike myers book, & used exam cram test and books as well. so I know the material


----------



## jake1126 (Nov 12, 2011)

So I'm curious, you passed the essentials, does this mean you didn't pass the practical application part? And do you need to pass both parts to be certified?? Also, if anyone can help me, I have a book called "cert guide" Comptia A+ buy mark edward soper, scott mueller, and david prowse. Does anyone know how well this will prepare me for the A+?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you have to pass both to be A+ certified

You do not have to take both tests on the same day, so they can be taken a few weeks or months apart

never heard of that book but if it covers the 2009 objectives for the A+ then it will help but Mike Meyers is the leading authority on the A+


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

as said you have to do both. I planned to take them a few weeks or so apart. that let me fully concentrate my studies on the essentials portion. I saw your other post about the difference in the test. you can go to comptia's site and print out the objectives of each test. and as stated above the mike myers book is great!


----------



## jake1126 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweet, thanks. I'm going to be taking the A+ within one or two weeks. Hope I pass cuz I can't afford to pay twice lol. But yea, the book I have I already bought a few months ago so unfortunately I don't have the Mike Meyers book. This one should do fine though, along with all my other resources available. So how bad was the test steely (not bad I'm hoping..)?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its not hard if you study the objectives and practice what you learn.

if your using practice exams use www.cerguard.com to check the validity because some are braindumps which are illegal.

if you want good practice exams these will cost you but its worth spending a bit more to make sure you pass insread of having to pay for the exams again

Cisco Network Simulator | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson.com do the best practice exams that I know of for the A+ but will cost you

ProProfs: Knowledge Sharing Tools & Free Online Education do some okay tests for free


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

jake1126 said:


> Sweet, thanks. I'm going to be taking the A+ within one or two weeks. Hope I pass cuz I can't afford to pay twice lol. But yea, the book I have I already bought a few months ago so unfortunately I don't have the Mike Meyers book. This one should do fine though, along with all my other resources available. So how bad was the test steely (not bad I'm hoping..)?


well I've been studying for months and did a year of courses at my local community college to prep for it. so it wasn't bad but I was well prepared. at school we had some pretty good practice test but I felt the exam cram ones helped me the most. it's a ton of materiel to learn and as the questions are randomly chosen you need to know it all


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## jake1126 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yea this week is my last week at a technical college and this semester specifically prepared us to pass the A+, we have exam cram sheets and what not as well.. Do you guys think 220-702 would be a bit more diffiult?


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

jake1126 said:


> Do you guys think 220-702 would be a bit more diffiult?



personal yes. but everyone is different.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I did both on the same day and passed the IT Technician exam as it was then with full marks I didn't do as well on the essentials but still passed.

everyone is different just make sure you know everything


----------

